# Will you share your thoughts on kayak fishing?



## Bcooper (Apr 24, 2013)

Me and a few of my friends are going up north this weekend and I like to kayak while they like to fish. We found a way to combine the few! Could anyone else share their thoughts on tips for kayak fishing?


----------



## troutpounder4x4 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've fished from a kayak for 15 years....nothin fancy....just a 12' recreational. I use it to access tight areas or when I'm fishin solo. It can be difficult if you have to paddle away from weeds while fighting a fish...but I really do enjoy it. If you happen to get a decent pike on be careful as I've had them jump out the water at me....pike get stuffed in the dry hatch.....I use a stringer for panfish. Here are a couple of my kayak catches this year....landed those pike while crappie fishin

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bcooper (Apr 24, 2013)

​What all do you pack in your kayak? Also - what kind of bait are you using?


----------



## troutpounder4x4 (Jul 8, 2012)

I use all the same things I would use in a boat....only I take a couple small plastic tackle boxes with a light selection of tackle...and an ultralight uglystick. Caught those pike on a 1/8 oz beetlespin.haha. bring water/beer, a rag, a small net, ....I almost never anchor...if I do I use a 5lb mushroom......leave the phone in the truck or bring a ziplock or two....and a pfd of course

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

I fish on a 12ft SOT. I typically pack: tackle in a small crate, net, rag, sunscreen/repel, anchor, 20ft of 1/4" rope, food & water in a small cooler, stringer for fish, extra cushion for seat, PFD, cell phone n keys go into a dry bag in center hatch, VHF radio on big water. I mostly use lures, but may try a mesh bag for bait fish.


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

http://www.oldtowncanoe.com/kayaks/fishing/vapor_10_angler/

I take a soft sided cooler full of water in the back well. A 1 pound anchor that came with it that works VERY well.

In the front I take a flip top storage box that has dividers(like the type in a soft sided tackle box) for tackle. Lures and bobbers. And a foil/plastic cooler bag that you get a meijer to put fish in with some ice. Works great. I take 2 poles. An ultralight with a tiny slip bobber and a bigger medium action pole for lures and larger hooks/bobbers.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

Bcooper said:


> Me and a few of my friends are going up north this weekend and I like to kayak while they like to fish. We found a way to combine the few! Could anyone else share their thoughts on tips for kayak fishing? /QUOTE]
> 
> I started kayak fishing in the fall of 2009 and instantly was hooked. I don't own a motorized boat anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I have found them pretty easy to catch.
There have been times where they have been so thick, they have run in to me in the river, much like the salmon on the PM in late September.


----------



## wetline005 (Dec 30, 2007)

Bcooper said:


> Me and a few of my friends are going up north this weekend and I like to kayak while they like to fish. We found a way to combine the few! Could anyone else share their thoughts on tips for kayak fishing?
> 
> How to Safely Transport Fishing Kayaks - YouTube


Been doing it for 3 years now and I'm a addict. I have 2 fishing sot kayaks I tend to carry a lot of gear. You can set these up just as you would a boat, or you can keep it simple. Kayaks are very stealthy and the fact that you aren't motoring around the lakes you seem to locate holes, and structure others might miss. I catch more now than I ever did with a bass boat. Here is my set-up. 












Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## troutpounder4x4 (Jul 8, 2012)

Damn....some of those newer fishin kayaks are sweet....this thread could cost me a lot of money.

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yak-a-Lucius (Sep 26, 2011)

I too am an addict when it comes to kayak fishin. I've been at it for 16 years now. My favorite is small wood laden river pike fishin, and king fishin on the same river. I have landed 40" 23# kings, 46" 26# muskie, and numerous pike, kings, smallies, and walleye. I use a tandem with the front seat folded down. I use up to 4 rods in rotation, but 2 is typical. Once you start, you'll never stop. I've been out 22 days this July, lol.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

looking forward to bustin kings in my kayak this year I love it. Can get to areas others cant unless there in canoes. I fish out of a hobie mirage peddel drive. anything with a rudder is going to be more user friendly. when good fish run turn the rudder against them to gain more leverage.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

caught in my kayak


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)




----------

